# Huntington Beach Fire Ambulance Operators



## djarmpit (Feb 27, 2013)

They will be opening up the application process on 3/4-3/6. Anyone here going to apply or have any information on what it's like to work for them?


----------



## Thricenotrice (Feb 27, 2013)

Has already been posted a couple days ago, jussayin 

Similar to a reserve job in the area, treated like a probie, give presentations, clean more than anybody, cook a fair amount, quite busy daily with calls. BUT, you do get a good amount of training with the guys (fire), and it's a good experience. I won't ever do it, but a lot of guys see it as the EMT job in the world because you're working for HB. 

Also, pay is pretty good for the area. You will get forced a ton, so you will work a lot.


----------



## Medic496 (Feb 27, 2013)

What the hell is an ambulance operator?  How disrespectful this department is to the profession.  What?  If one is not a Firefighter, then they can't be recognized as an EMT?  Moving on.....


----------



## Metro EMS News (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree that the title is disrespectful. After all, you possess a EMT license. An alternate title should be EMT/Firefighter Intern.
I would look a bit closer at the position. Ambulance operators (AO's) typically aren't employed by the (fire) department, and instead are contracted though an employment agency.
Rationale behind this is:
A) The fire department keeps medics on their fire engines and allows EMT's to 'operate' the ambulance, transporting BLS patients without tying up medics.
B) At a fraction of the cost, the fire department can operate a fire department ambulance, with distinct ambulance personnel, not open to work on the fire apparatus, and have the ambulance operators exempt from work comp, insurance costs, and limit fire scene activities. *One must remember that pension, overtime, etc. eats at as fire departments budget. The starting pay isn't all that great.
C) Fire house chores/responsibilities often get relegated to 'low man on the totem pole'; ie. AO's versus full-time/FD personnel
The benefits:
A) Great work location
B) Experience and possible leg up when hiring for full time firefighter
C) Resume builder


----------



## DavidR (Mar 9, 2013)

djarmpit said:


> They will be opening up the application process on 3/4-3/6. Anyone here going to apply or have any information on what it's like to work for them?



Just got my invited to take the written exam. Anybody have advice on how to best prepare and study for the written exam portion?


----------



## djarmpit (Mar 9, 2013)

DavidR said:


> Just got my invited to take the written exam. Anybody have advice on how to best prepare and study for the written exam portion?



Same. Are you already a working EMT?


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 11, 2013)

It's a basic EMT test. Last time I took it I got 100%. No trick questions. No real way to prepare either, just know everything EMT related basically. 

And to the people upset about the title being called an AO, they are still employed as EMTs. I don't see the offense of callin them AO's. Many engineer positions for Fire departments are also called AO (apparatus operator). It's just a title. Just saying


----------



## sweetpete (Mar 12, 2013)

Thrice:

There's a term for taking offense at a title....inferiority complex. LOL.

I agree, I don't care what my title is if the job gets me the experience needed and a leg up on the competition when it comes to hiring as a full-timer.

Who cares?


----------

